
CHASM LEAP – THE HARDEST GAME YOU'VE Never PLAYED - moeafgg
iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;chasm-leap&#x2F;id1270615642?mt=8<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.chasm.lp&amp;hl=en<p>Test both your accuracy and quick reflexes with CHASM LEAP! Find yourself amidst an endless hazard of chasms which you will need to navigate through precisely, to avoid obliteration! Time each leap carefully to ensure your success in this anticipating new arcade game.<p>Try to survive as long as possible without plunging into a CHASM!
======
dozzie
How about no.

